# P&O Portsmouth-Bilboa - Info on ferry please



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

We are travelling on this route in October for a short break in Spain. We have a cabin booked - 4 berth inside, but I do have some questions perhaps someone would be kind enough to answer.

1) Does the cabin have a kettle in, and access to plugs

2) What is there to do on the ferry? Do they have a cinema etc to help keep the kids amused?

3) Is the bed linen any good?


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

You will need a club cabin to get a kettle

Swimming pool
Whale and Dolphin watching (weather, Whale and Dolphians permitting
Cinema

Erm....

I would make sure you bring a few things to entertain the kids :? 

Cannot remember the bed linen


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kettle*

Hi

From memory there is a socket in the cabin which would support a low wattage kettle.

Can't remember much about the bedding - it was quite warm and so I slept on top!

I can remember on every occasion I have been on that ship the food was appalling - even in the waiter service restaurant.

Don't forget to do some dolphin watching through the Bay of biscay.

Rapide561


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Yep, agree with Rapide........... food awful.
Bed linen is thin quilts with cotton covers/sheets etc. Not luxurious but do-able. The cabins are pretty stuffy but have air-con so it's as warm/cool as you like allowing for the thin quilts.
Our last crossing to Bilbao with P&O was last New Years Eve. As soon as we rounded the Isle of Wight we were experienced a force 8 gale which increased to a storm force 10 through Biscay with 18m swells. Obviously the ship was locked down so it was stuffy and hot everywhere. Luckily neither of us suffer from sea sickness so the bad weather made things rather interesting and made up for the............. well, I won't say what I was thinking!! 
Much prefer Brittany Ferries (at a premium tho' eh?) and they don't run thru' the deep mid-winter do they?
Anyway, we're trying Acciona out of Portsmouth for the first time later this month.
Anyone else done Acciona thru' the summer? Any good?


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rough seas*

Blimey - I would have loved to have been on the Pride of Bilbao in those weather conditions. Heavenly - especially through "the Bay".

I was very lucky years ago to have been on the SS Canberra in very rough seas. The ship had to slow down to allow a helicopter to land on board. The roll on that ship was amazing at such low speeds. How the helicopter landed I will never know.

Rapide561


----------

